# Travelex Eurotunnel



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi never done this before so ..........

Can you just walk into the Terminal building & chip & pin say 1,000 sterling or should you pre-order your Euro's.

Thanks.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Get a preloaded T cook cash passport in euros. Take a bit of cash obviously. use card anywhere really. 2 Euro charge to draw cash at atm (outside uk) No charges for use out of uk if in euros. top up online . simples.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Tunnel exchange is not a good rate. Best we have found is use Nationwide credit card as much as possible, when it comes to cash, debit or. Preloaded is a toss-up.

Regards


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

In theory you CAN do it this way - but it is probably THE most expensive way to buy euros!. If you must use Travelex at least pre-order, you get a better rate. You can do much better at the Post Office (but you need to pre-order to be safe).

However IMO carrying that much cash is asking for trouble. Yes, you will need some, but mostly I use credit/debit cards which though not the cheapest are convenient. Or, as as has been suggested, get a pre-loaded card.

Terry


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

TerryL said:


> In theory you CAN do it this way - but it is probably THE most expensive way to buy euros!. If you must use Travelex at least pre-order, you get a better rate. You can do much better at the Post Office (but you need to pre-order to be safe).
> 
> However IMO carrying that much cash is asking for trouble. Yes, you will need some, but mostly I use credit/debit cards which though not the cheapest are convenient. Or, as as has been suggested, get a pre-loaded card.
> 
> Terry


Ditto they even tell you there that you would have got a far better rate if you had pre-ordered online for collection there.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Post office for commision free cash, but recomend Caxtonfx pre-loaded card for all else.300e should be enough for cash in pocket. you can top up the card online as well.

cabby


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Just a belated update........ I ordered online & paid on collection.

(About 2 weeks ago) I received 1.24 euro, if I had just walked in of the street the exchange was 1.14 8O.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You can also get the 'on-line' rate by just walking in and using the 'passcode' available from Eurotunnel. :wink: 

tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> You can also get the 'on-line' rate by just walking in and using the 'passcode' available from Eurotunnel. :wink:
> 
> tony


 8O Well bugger me :!:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll pass if you don't mind. :lol: 

tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> I'll pass if you don't mind. :lol:
> 
> tony


 8O The rumours on here not true then :?: :lol:


----------

